# Telefonnummer 090050031322



## Dilldappe74 (21 März 2017)

Hallo, angeblich hat meine Tochter am Wochenende von den Nummern

090050031322
090050031323
09005430210
09005430210
angerufen. Insgesamt sind es 19 Verbindungen und die Kosten liegen bei fast 300 Euro. Die Karte wurde erst mal gesperrt. Wir waren bereits bei Debitel und die meinten das es sein könnte, das ihr Handy gehackt worden wäre. Debitel hat dann die Karte wieder entsprerrt. Leider sind jetzt noch die Kosten offen, die ich nicht bereit bin zu zahlen. Was soll ich tun? Die Karte läuft über die Telekom.


----------



## Reducal (21 März 2017)

Deine Tochter ist nicht die einzige: https://www.wemgehoert.de/nummer/090050031322.

Frage an das Forum, gibt es die 0900er Suchmaschine bei der BNetzA noch?



Dilldappe74 schrieb:


> Was soll ich tun?


Zuerst mal die 0900er-Sperre bei Debitel beauftragen.


Dilldappe74 schrieb:


> Die Karte läuft über die Telekom.


Die lauft vielleicht im Netz der DTAG, dein Ansprechpartner ist aber der Vertragsgeber, also Mobilcom-Debitel.


----------



## Reducal (21 März 2017)

Dilldappe74 schrieb:


> Was soll ich tun?



Guckst du hier: http://www.henning-uhle.eu/mobil/vorgehen-bei-kosten-fur-nicht-genutzte-0900-mehrwertdienste



			
				henning-uhle.eu schrieb:
			
		

> Sind Sie davon überzeugt, Opfer eines Betruges zu sein, gehen Sie wie folgt vor.
> 
> Widersprechen Sie bei Ihrer Bank der Lastschrift der Rechnung.
> Widersprechen Sie der Rechnung über den Mehrwertdienst bei Ihrem Telefonanbieter und beim Anbieter der Mehrwertleistung.
> ...


Und verabschiedet euch schon mal von der gewohnten Nummer, denn Debitel ist meiner Erfahrung nach nicht freundlich!


----------



## Dilldappe74 (21 März 2017)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten. Dann werde ich das mal gleich in die Wege leiten und mich kampfbereit machen


----------



## jupp11 (21 März 2017)

Reducal schrieb:


> Frage an das Forum, gibt es die 0900er Suchmaschine bei der BNetzA noch?



https://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/DE...ufnummern/0900/Suchmaschine0900_Basepage.html
https://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/DE...n/Nummerierung/Rufnummern/0900/0900_node.html


----------



## Nicko1998 (21 März 2017)

Offenbar hat die BNetzA die Rufnummernliste der 0900-Zuteilungen herausgenommen. Jedenfalls kann man die nicht mehr abfragen.


----------



## Reducal (21 März 2017)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Offenbar hat die BNetzA die Rufnummernliste der 0900-Zuteilungen herausgenommen.


Schon seit einiger Zeit, sehr schade! Nummern müssen anscheinend manuell angefragt werden: [email protected]


----------



## jupp11 (21 März 2017)

BNetzA schrieb:
			
		

> Durch die Softwareumstellung im Bereich der Mehrwertdienste ist eine Online-Recherche momentan leider nicht möglich.


Die Softwareumstellung dauert schon ziemlich lang....


----------



## jupp11 (21 März 2017)

Die Nummern sind auch bei andern Usern aufgeschlagen
https://www.wemgehoert.de/nummer/090050031322


> Kommentare zur Nummer 090050031322
> Bewertung  * Gefährlich*
> Mein Telefon wählt diese Nummer allein. Wartezeit 8 Minuten laut Ansage und 2.99€ pro Minute
> 11. 3. 2017 Empfehlung:0/0
> ...


----------



## Teleton (29 März 2017)

Bei Streitigkeiten mit der Debitelgruppe ist es sinnvoll die Schufa und den Bürgel FPP frühzeitig darüber zu informieren, dass man sich über Forderungen streitet.

Zudem -falls man nicht angerufen hat- Einwendungen nach §45i TKG erheben und Einzelverbindungsnachweis und Ergebnisse der technischen Prüfung anfordern (8 Wochen Frist einhalten).


Hat Deine Tochter möglicherweise eine Nachricht von einen Traumprinzen /Traumprinzessin aufgesessen ist? Die Leute scheinen ja über solche Texte da zu landen, echte "ferngesteuerte" Anwahlen sind jedenfalls sehr selten:



> _Hallo xxx,
> 
> toll, dass du mir geschrieben hast, habe zwar noch andere Zuschriften erhalten, aber die meisten habe ich gleich aussortiert, von wegen gleich in die Kiste hüpfen.
> Versteh mich nicht falsch, S.. gehört für mich auch dazu, aber nicht um jeden Preis.
> ...



Offensichtlich kann man sich von der Nummer aus an einen Dienstleister/in weiterreichen lassen wobei die Zuordnung an den einzelnen Schergen durch Keywords oder Zahlen erfolgt.


----------



## JohnReese75 (15 Mai 2017)

Update:

Die o. a. Rufnummer gehört zu einem Service, der Paysafecards für hohe Summen anbietet.

Z.B.: 9 Minuten Anruf für eine 10€ Paysafecard = 26,91€

Wurde vor längerer Zeit schon in einem Forum für Sportwetten berichtet. 

Damit werden gezielt Personen "angesprochen", die auf die Schnelle Geld zum Wetten, Pokern, für 

Playstation-Games etc. "benötigen", z.B. ausserhalb von Öffnungszeiten im Handel.

Dass die Nummer den Nutzer anruft kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, da dieser Service nur über die gezielte 

Suche nach Paysafecards, Amazon-Codes etc. im Netz zu finden ist und vom Kunden gewählt wird.

MfG


----------

